

Linode Fremont Experiencing Network Outage - robertfw
http://status.linode.com/2013/04/fremont-connectivity-issues.html

======
gailees
YC interviews today. May the odds be ever in your favor if you're using
linode.

------
rjvir
Perfect timing for YC interviews.

------
robertfw
seems to be slowly coming back up in fits and starts, but not looking real
stable.

